# Grooming Books



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been watching some awesome videos ((from a good friend  )) on how to groom Elphie on my own and I'm trying to absorb as much from them as I can
but I was curious about books on grooming a spoo, I found this one on amazon and it has some decent reviews so I was just wondering if you all had any suggestions on books that I should buy pregrooming on my own

Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:lol: Hey Keith... Guess what??? I OWN that book, too!! ound: Would you like to borrow it??? I'm guessing that you may want to own it too, though - IMO books are a little different than videos that you can watch a few times and absorb so much visually - I love going back to the book over and over and learning something new every time. If you'd like to check it out from the Plum Library, let me know - it may help you decide if you would like a copy of your own...


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

THAT was my Bible and I studied it intensely....others disagree. There i s still no poodle grooming book as thorough. My favorite feature: it shows bad ears, snipey muzzles, awful tails and incorrect grooming. You have to see the bad, WHY its wrong and then learn how to groom correctly. When you see poorly groomed, unbalanced dogs lacking symmetry, they never learned from Shirley Kalstone


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol
I'm buying the videos too XD

is it worth the buy though?
I'm trying to find something as a sorta reference that while I'm doing the clipping ((even if thats JUST the fft lol)) I can be looking from it to the actual dog... so if I screw up I can be like _"THAT DA** BOOOK >:O "_

...I think I'ma order it XD
lol


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OK, here's what I think... If you want to order it and review it, you can decide if you want to keep it forever and ever or if you don't like it, you could probably find another poodle owner to buy it off of you for a bit of a discount! 

I know Yung talked about putting a section on here for forum members who have occasional things to sell (not necessarily business people and/or vendors, but regular people who have an extra clipper or grooming book for example...) Maybe I should remind him of that!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I love it! It's a great book. Even if you use a pro, you will be more educated and be able to tell them exactly what you want. It has a great section on clips so you could take it to a groomer and show them a pic. I paid less than $20 and I think that was a great price. It's really a great book, just make sure you get the newer version. The old one might be interesting (I would love to flip through it) but I think the newer one is more relevant. You should search for it b/c I'm pretty sure it was recommended to me here.

The Complete Poodle by Dell Dahl is also a good buy. It has some good grooming tips and wonderful training advice.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

partial2poodles said:


> THAT was my Bible and I studied it intensely....others disagree. There i s still no poodle grooming book as thorough. My favorite feature: it shows bad ears, snipey muzzles, awful tails and incorrect grooming. You have to see the bad, WHY its wrong and then learn how to groom correctly. When you see poorly groomed, unbalanced dogs lacking symmetry, they never learned from Shirley Kalstone



Ditto. I have never heard anyone say they didn't like this book but then again I am not in the habit of asking. I love it.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> OK, here's what I think... If you want to order it and review it, you can decide if you want to keep it forever and ever or if you don't like it, you could probably find another poodle owner to buy it off of you for a bit of a discount!
> 
> I know Yung talked about putting a section on here for forum members who have occasional things to sell (not necessarily business people and/or vendors, but regular people who have an extra clipper or grooming book for example...) Maybe I should remind him of that!!


There is a general buy/sell section that has never been used on the main page. Maybe we need to move it where people can see it? It's been there quite awhile. I keep an eye out for things to peruse.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I forgot to ask: What videos are you watching?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, another one that agrees that that book is THE poodle grooming BIBLE. Yes there's some things that can be tweaked about the pics or whatever, but for the incredible in-depth information and explanations on everything; it can't be beaten!!!! It covers everything from brushing and bathing, to clipping and banding, as well as scissoring and different styles etc. Very much worth-while, and I've even gotten a couple of bichon people onto it cos the general coat care and grooming information in it!!!! lol


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol
general consensus - BUY THE BOOK >:O
((I'm ordering it after I get home from work today  ))

and HK I've watched
Wahl : Home Pet grooming made Easy
_le spa de_ la pooch Standard poodle

and I have to watch Muddy Creek Grooming and Dog Grooming at Home - Andis
they've all been super helpful!! 

and since I'm borrowing them right now, the day I put them in the mail to send back I play on buying copies of my own lol


----------



## grooming goddess (May 2, 2010)

I highly recommend Notes from the Grooming Table as a general grooming book. Theory of Five by Melissa Verplank is also incredible.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

note from the grooming table is my general grooming bible, but isn't as good for poodle-only homes really, as IMO the shirlee kalstone book goes into as much, and more, depth on poodles than the notes book. Though the notes does have a lot of AWESOME info, and is the BEST all breeds book you can get for grooming!!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I ordered the one book today after I got home

I should have it monday...ish and from what everyones saying I'm very excited to get it XD


----------

